# Bridget Carlson Seminar and Bil-Jac



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm loving this seminar! Yesterday Dooley and I had a private lesson (half hour) and it was fantastic. We worked on straightening his fronts, his stands and of course heeling. She packed a LOT if info into a short session. Plus I watched other lessons and learned a bunch from them as well.

We talked about marking behaviors both good and bad. You should have seen how the different dogs responded to her methods. All the dogs, even the picky ones I know, loved the frozen Bil-Jac she uses to train. Does anyone else use this, and if you do, how much is it?

Another day tomorrow, I'll bring my notes home (left them on my chair :doh and can give more detail.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like fun<:

I like bill-jac treats (nice and small), but have never used the frozen dog food? Is that what she was using?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, frozen food. It was very soft and smelled wonderful! Like I said even the picky dogs went crazy for it. Even if it was a bit expensive, I'm sure as much as you would use for training it would not be that expensive in the long run.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, someone gave me a 5 lb bag a few weeks ago. I use it to train and I also ball it up and take it into the show ring with me. Gibbs really likes it. The friend that gave it to me bought it at a show from a Bil Jac rep for $4. That is about half price from the supermarket and pet store that carry it locally. I allowed the 5 lb bag to thaw in the fridge and then I made little baggies of the Bil Jac and put them into a large freezer bag. Now I can just reach in the deep freezer and pull out one for training. Very convenient.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Bridget is awesome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so hoping a club around here sponsors Bridget seminar  

Have a great time !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought a bag of Bil-Jac for treats years ago and it sat in my freezer unopened for two years until I finally just threw it out. Never even tried it.

Can't wait to hear how the rest of the seminar goes! She is coming to Houston next summer, let me know if you think I should go.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

How was the second day? Maybe I should have driven up there this weekend instead!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

You can buy the frozen food online. She uses it for private lessons too and it works really well, especially when you are doing heeling exercises. Just Google it when you get home if you are ready to order some. Bridget is a wonderful teacher. We have been very pleased with our private lessons with her and that Bil Jac is AWESOME.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> All the dogs, even the picky ones I know, loved the frozen Bil-Jac she uses to train. Does anyone else use this, and if you do, how much is it?


Is that what she used! She gave me some for Teddi and Gabby (separate times) and I LOVED using it. Put a ball in your hand and feed out small increments. Must look into that. 

Bridget is AWESOME!!! She has as high of energy as her dogs. Not sure if she had any with her to see you. However I got to meet the whole clan. Amazing how they work for her. I am so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw that she's here in Michigan again next month... 

But money is tight this time around (vet bills for my horse ate up my mad money). Otherwise I'd almost be tempted to see if I could get my guy into the problem solving day... 

The spots might be filled up already anyway.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, for those wondering if you should go....GO! She is so awesome, I can't even begin to tell you. AND...AND her philosophy is so easy and it works! Every dog, she worked with got it and their handlers were the only issue.

Her boyfriend, Greg, who is big into schutzhund gave a mini seminar on marking behaviors which Bridget uses and it made so much sense. I tried it with Dooley this morning before it started and he was brilliant! She did bring Saucy but she was out of commission because she was ill. I was bummed, though she did heel with her a little yesterday and all I can say is, if this dog was sick WOW, I can just imagine what she is like healthy. Poor baby.

Bridget gave 500% and bless her heart she didn't get any sleep cuz Saucy was sick, yet she stayed long after the seminar was over, yesterday, today and first thing tomorrow to give private lessons. I just wish I had half her energy and a tenth of her knowledge. You guys who train and take lessons from her are very lucky indeed.

There is already a plan to bring her back next year.....I'm already signed up!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> I saw that she's here in Michigan again next month...
> 
> But money is tight this time around (vet bills for my horse ate up my mad money). Otherwise I'd almost be tempted to see if I could get my guy into the problem solving day...
> 
> The spots might be filled up already anyway.


See if you can audit the seminar. It may be cheaper and I'm sure you would get something out of it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> See if you can audit the seminar. It may be cheaper and I'm sure you would get something out of it.


Auditing is $60, I think? 

I've been debating about it, but the problem is I learn better by doing or trying vs just listening or reading. :doh: It's why I'm all gungho about attending classes everywhere that I can. I seem to remember more that way.

Also $60-90 is about how much the next round of novice classes will before fall. *I hate budgeting and I want my mad money back*


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know if it will answer your questions, but you can rent her DVD from BowWowFlix.com

BowWowFlix.com : Bridget Carlsen


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Reading all of this almost makes me want to go in August...but I'd be going to college 2 weekends after that...so trying to soak up all the information I guess wouldn't help motivate Maddie in the long run. As for now I will sit on my laptop and watch her DVD's that I bought. =]


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Reading all of this almost makes me want to go in August...but I'd be going to college 2 weekends after that...so trying to soak up all the information I guess wouldn't help motivate Maddie in the long run. As for now I will sit on my laptop and watch her DVD's that I bought. =]


Definitely - if the only hesitation would be time for the application of the methods and info learned at the seminar, I would totally be going. Even if I couldn't use what I learn for my Jacks or if it wasn't applicable, it would still be another thing I will use in the future with other dogs. 

There is a local trainer who I've watched show her dogs and I've watched her train at fun matches and I've learned a lot about motivation just from watching her. And this is something I will use in the future whenever I bring the next pup home. As of right now, it's helped with the training with Jacks.

Prior to this, I tucked away everything my first instructor taught me about motivation. Same thing with a few people I trained with back then. It was too late for me to use those methods with my Dee, and they would not have worked (he was not food motivated), but I certainly remembered them 10+ years later. 

So if you have time and the money, I think you should go for it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I found out the closest Bil Jac frozen food is Canton MI :no: That's a bit far. Oh well, for those of you who can get it, it is an awesome training treat!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Kate, Bridget is coming to MI AGAIN in 2012. I went to her Feb seminar in Toledo. I knew NOTHING having only took 1 obedience lesson. It was fantastic. I learned a lot, but a lot was over my head too. Just meaning I knew I was not at that level. I honestly thought about going again next month, but decided I doubted I would be much further along, so I chose to wait until she comes to Lansing in 2012. 

Caryn if you can you should go at least audit if not take Maddie. Bridget is an amazing woman, with 'out of the box' ideas. She truly makes dogs want to give you more. I wish I could train Teddi with her more, because Teddi needs all the motivation in the world. It has to be 'fun' or Teddi is not interested. 

Her dogs LOVE to work for her. To see that in their eyes. I can believe Saucy having an amazing heel while sick. I think those dogs would do anything for her on their death bed. It isn't work to them. It's all fun and games and that to me is why her dogs shine in the ring. 

I still can't believe I got to heel Hootie at the seminar. : It was awesome. My Gabby's daddy! And I got to hold his leash.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Well I found out the closest Bil Jac frozen food is Canton MI :no: That's a bit far. Oh well, for those of you who can get it, it is an awesome training treat!



Oh Laura.... Canton is just down the road from me. Where is it? I could get some and ship it to you. I plan to check my dog food store, they carry everything and if they don't, they can get it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our trainer uses the Biljac, havent seen a dog turn its nose up to it....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Bridget is presenting another seminar at our club in 2012, Stone City Kennel Club, New Lenox, Illinois, August 5 and 6. We are very excited to be again hosting this seminar for her. I am the contact person again.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Oh Laura.... Canton is just down the road from me. Where is it? I could get some and ship it to you. I plan to check my dog food store, they carry everything and if they don't, they can get it.


Actually it is in a cold storage there on Haggerty Rd. I would have to order a case (8 - 5lb. bags) which would be no problem, however I think the shipping on that, especially since it would have to ship overnight would be the killer. You're very kind to offer though. 

If anyone is interested the number to call is 800-842-5098.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you know offhand if she ever does field training seminars? Now that would be awesome!!



my4goldens said:


> Bridget is presenting another seminar at our club in 2012, Stone City Kennel Club, New Lenox, Illinois, August 5 and 6. We are very excited to be again hosting this seminar for her. I am the contact person again.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> do you know offhand if she ever does field training seminars? Now that would be awesome!!


No doubt! Shoot, I wish I didn't have to work, I'd run over and ask. She is doing private lessons up until the time she has to head back to the airport. You are so lucky to live close to her. Next time you see her, tell her Laura and Dooley really loved her seminar.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I see her at the big obedience shows around here, but now that we are retired from obedience, don't think I'll see her much any more


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Well I found out the closest Bil Jac frozen food is Canton MI :no: That's a bit far. Oh well, for those of you who can get it, it is an awesome training treat!


Do you know anyone that goes to conformation shows? There is almost ALWAYS a Bil-Jac rep at the shows. That is where my friend is buying her 5lb frozen bags for $4. You could call someone from the premium list and ask what vendors will be in attendance. I guarantee that one of the local All Breed Shows will have someone. Unless no one on the West coast feeds Bil-Jac!! 

InfoDog List of Pure Bred Dog Shows Held in OR


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Do you know anyone that goes to conformation shows? There is almost ALWAYS a Bil-Jac rep at the shows. That is where my friend is buying her 5lb frozen bags for $4. You could call someone from the premium list and ask what vendors will be in attendance. I guarantee that one of the local All Breed Shows will have someone. Unless no one on the West coast feeds Bil-Jac!!
> 
> InfoDog List of Pure Bred Dog Shows Held in OR


Maybe BilJac headquarters is closer to you? There is only one show I have ever been to with a vendor, and that is a huge cluster that vendors travel from all over the country to get to.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Well that stinks!! I tried !  At the last 3 all breed shows we've been to this summer there have been vendors including Bil-Jac. I guess that I will consider myself lucky that I can get it. I hope u can get some- maybe a store will order for you?


----------

